

Adobe Source Code Pro monospaced font updated with italics - rayshan
https://github.com/adobe-fonts/source-code-pro/releases/tag/2.010R-ro%2F1.030R-it

======
hkmix
Also adds Powerline symbols, which is great. Some of the patched ones don't
work well. I'll try this new one alongside Input Mono which is my current
monospace font of choice.

